# E-Z throw Cast Nets



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anyone use an "E-Z throw" cast net? I just got one...it has a large 10" ring to it which is supposed to make it easier to cast. I'm still having trouble though and it's not that E-Z! Also, you do not fold the net in half like the regular cast nets, so it's very very hard for me to wade in some water and keep that net above the water when i cast...so i really can't cast while i'm in any water. Anyone got any ideas on how to use these things better?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I also have the 5' radius EZ cast net, and I have the same proble when I am wading in waist high water. The onyl solution is to back out of the water a little or get a smaller size one. It is almost impossible to throw it the conventional way with thEZ cast ring. I had the same problem when I was in Garden City this fall.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cast Net Blues*

Yes, that's a real problem if you can't go in the water with it. All the mullet i see are always out of range if I'm on the shore. I sure hope to get my money refunded.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just get a regular Cast net and learn how to throw it  it takes a little practice but it is not too hard to learn. but if you go for 8' or bigger it get's much harder  i have a 6' and have caught more bait in one cast than i could have used in an whole day  and i can wade out to almost chest deep and still throw it.  most of the guys at bass pro or academy (or anyother bait and tackle shop) would be more than happy to help you out if you need a little extra guidance

hope this helps

Tight lines and God bless. <>< <>< <><


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Net Size*

When you say you have a 6 foot, do you mean it's a 3 foot radius?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The small ones are great you can throw them a long way. The big ones would be hard to use in the water


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have 3 casting nets of which one is the EZ 6'. I usually throw off the pier but have thrown them from the surf as well. Everyone has their own technique, and i am able to fold it and cast out my EZ. It would be a challenge to throw any casting net when you are waist deep in waters though.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Learn to throw Asian style,once you learn it you can throw a 10'er in waist deep water. Also no more lead in the mouth and a fast set up.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nets are measured...*

Nets are measured from the horn (top) to the bottom, (leads) In other words a 6 ft. net will be as tall as a 6' man as he holds it out by the horn and lets it flow down. A 6' net will have a 12' spread (radias) if thrown perfectly. Water depth will effect the substained spread, as the net collaspes as it sinks in deeper water. Hope this helps.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The throw with the EZ ring is more like a discus throw than a regular castnet. I have both kinds and both work. Waist deep water would be hard for the EZ cast system. I really like the smaller ones.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

No patindaytona it has a 6' radious. I am 5'10" and i can hold the center ring above my head and shill have the weights touch the ground  if i can't get to the lake i'll take it out to my back yard (big) and practice out there
works great for me!!!  

Tight lines and God bless.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

seajay said:


> Learn to throw Asian style,once you learn it you can throw a 10'er in waist deep water. Also no more lead in the mouth and a fast set up.


what is this Asian Style. I can throw my ten foot net but I still put the lead line in my mouth.

John


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

The first cast net I bought was an E-Z throw. I couldn't figure out how to use the thing, so I bought a regular cast net. Once I learned how to use the regular, I removed the ring from the E-Z throw.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

narfpoit said:


> what is this Asian Style. I can throw my ten foot net but I still put the lead line in my mouth.
> 
> John


 Someone would have to show you as it is to hard to explain in type. I saw a fellow that stood about 5'5" throwing a 12" net in waist high water,he showed me how and it is flawless 99% of the time. He was of Asian desent? But he could catch some Shrimp Come to Florida and I will teach you.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

seajay said:


> Someone would have to show you as it is to hard to explain in type. I saw a fellow that stood about 5'5" throwing a 12" net in waist high water,he showed me how and it is flawless 99% of the time. He was of Asian desent? But he could catch some Shrimp Come to Florida and I will teach you.


Dang I just went through Jax for Christmas. Anyway sounds pretty cool. Do you know if it is like the method they show on the Calusa web site that is the way I throw the big net currently.

John


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a 3,5,6 ft nets and have easy time throwing them all but it does get tricky trying to cast in the surf or off a jetty fot bait. It took me about 6 months to learn how to throw it without having to put the lead in my mouth. I sort of made my own style of throwing it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

john it isnt like that, they fold it more i also had a friend show me. I couldnt get it down but i still try and it works some times. But like anything else, once you learn something...just change it to fit you. I also learn without putting the sinkers in my mouth, and just learn to fold the net more, and i found out that if you just swing your arms out and let the net follow. you will get a better cast, when you try to "Throw" it that when you mess up alot. But it take time to learn, and if you are having trouble with the smaller ones, by all means don't move up yet!! get a cheaper model and learn with that first, then move up to a larger and better net. after you can cast that one, no matter how better a net is. If you arent casting it right, it wont help by paying more....learn first then move up...opcorn:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I can throw my 6 foot net fine without putting the line in my mouth. Its the 10 foot net that I want to get better at, I can throw it fine untill I get about waist deep. I guess I just need to practice more.

John


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Small Net*

Do they even make a 6 foot (3 foot radius) net? I had an 8 foot last time, and am thinking of getting a 6 foot this time. The mullet I see are all very clost to me every time.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

they do make 3ft long(6ft radius) castnets, this is the smallest one i have seen. I guess that is what confuse alot of people. When you said 6ft net to many that means a 12ft radius when open. Most of us are old school and when you got a net, it was just meaure by the length of the net, not the radius. But i when and check on how some stores list them. And even BPS list them by the Radius not the length. So to keep it simple, let say it this way....I throw a 6ft(12ft radius) and 8ft (14ft radius) net. If you are going to put the time in to learn how to cast one, then paid for the bigger and better net. If not...just stick to a lower end model but at least go 4ft(8ft radius) net. That way you will have a better chance of catching bait, and once you become good at casting then move up. :beer:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Net*

You're confusing me....! you said 3ft.long(6 foot radius) and 8 foot(14 radius)...you're talking about diameter...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

radius means how big it opens, if it a 3ft "Long" net it will open to a 6ft radius or circle. If its a 8ft "long" net it will open to a 14ft radius (Circle) just take a 3ft net lay it on the ground, open it up...and it opens up to a 6ft radius or circle. Did that clear it up


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Radius & Diameter*

Last time I checked radius was from the center to the edge of a circle. Diameter was from one edge of a circle to the other edge going through the center. Geometry 101.

Bluesman


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Radious is from center to edge. and they do make a 3 foot radious 6 foot diameter net but i'd rather have a 6' or 7' (never have put any weights in my mouth)


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Radius is from the center to the outside edge. This is the measure that all castnet manufactures go by. So a 3 foot net will open to a diameter of about 6 feet, and yes they do make that size I have one of those too. So I have a 3 foot net that opens 6 feet, a 6 foot net that opens 12 feet, and a 10 foot net that opens 20 feet. There are three factors to note when purchasing a net: Net size in radius, Mesh size measured either square or stretch (1 inch square will be 2 inch stretched), and pounds of lead per radius foot. All of those come into play when selecting a net for the type and depth of bait you are trying to catch.


----------

